# Caribbean Beach Club 1 BR--12/29--1/5 $700



## 5finny (Dec 4, 2018)

On Fort Myers Beach
On quiet end towards Bonita Beach
Full Kitchen
Unit 211 -- Second from water
PM Me


----------



## 5finny (Dec 11, 2018)

5finny said:


> On Fort Myers Beach
> On quiet end towards Bonita Beach
> Full Kitchen
> Unit 211 -- Second from water
> PM Me


bump
Resort is directly on water


----------



## 5finny (Dec 13, 2018)

No longer available


----------



## 5finny (Dec 20, 2018)

5finny said:


> No longer available


 Renter cancelled so it is again available


----------



## BigElm (Dec 24, 2018)

5finny said:


> Renter cancelled so it is again available


How many people does it accommodate?


----------



## 5finny (Dec 24, 2018)

BigElm said:


> How many people does it accommodate?



Queen size Bed in Bedroom and pull out couch in living room --so 4 adults
That said I would call this a small one Bedroom (with full kitchen)--so from my standpoint 4 family would be fine
4 non-family would need to be good friends
South end of Island which is quiet end and if you leave the Island heading South towards Bonita you avoid most of the really heavy Island traffic


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 24, 2018)

Is this on the lagoon?


----------



## 5finny (Dec 24, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> Is this on the lagoon?


Yes
 The lagoon had almost disappeared but I have not seen the resort recently so I am not sure what it is currently like.
I am in Sanibel right now and my sister is in Bonita
She is coming over and passes the resort 
If her time allows I will ask her to look
Otherwise best way to get info would be to call the resort directly


----------



## 5finny (Dec 24, 2018)

5finny said:


> Yes
> The lagoon had almost disappeared but I have not seen the resort recently so I am not sure what it is currently like.
> I am in Sanibel right now and my sister is in Bonita
> She is coming over and passes the resort
> ...




Called the resort but just got machine
Website is http://www.caribbeanbeachclub.net/
Website shows the lagoon
I assume (but do not know for sure) that it would be like that today


----------



## Jasbir Singh (Dec 26, 2018)

If this available. I am interested for the week 5712152216


----------



## Jasbir Singh (Dec 26, 2018)

Oops 5712152215. Jasbir


----------



## 5finny (Dec 28, 2018)

Jasbir Singh said:


> Oops 5712152215. Jasbir



309-846-1234 cell


----------

